# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Behandeling van tbc even belangrijk als van aids' - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*&#39;Behandeling van tbc even belangrijk als van aids&#39;*
*Algemeen Dagblad - 4 uur geleden*
NEW YORK - Mensen die zowel aan aids als aan tuberculose lijden, hebben meer kans aan tbc te overlijden dan aan aids. Dat heeft de Zambiaanse aidsactivist Winstone Zulu dinsdag bij de Verenigde Naties in New York gezegd tijdens een aidsconferentie. , *...*
Strijd tegen aids helpt Nos
&#39;Strijd tegen aids is succesvol&#39; Wereldomroep
Gelderlander - Nos
*alle 32 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

